

Beautiful visualization of wind currents on Earth - ebahnx
http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/1000hPa/orthographic=-83.51,19.99,605

======
deletes
Don't forget to click on the bottom-left button and check the different
options.

Example of a high altitude with temperature:

[http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/10hPa/ove...](http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/10hPa/overlay=temp/orthographic=-5.76,48.35,605)

And many different projections, Stereographic is awesome:

[http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/surface/level/over...](http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/surface/level/overlay=total_precipitable_water/stereographic)

[http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/1000hPa/o...](http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/1000hPa/overlay=temp/stereographic=43.00,20.00,136)

Please someone make this as an app for a desktop background!

\-----

I found this option for total cloud water[0] and the checked the weather in
France[1]. Pretty useful.

[0]:[http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/1000hPa/o...](http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/1000hPa/overlay=total_cloud_water/equirectangular=-350.50,47.48,1106)

[1]:[http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/France.htm](http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/France.htm)

~~~
ebahnx
Desktop background would be amazing.

------
nkuttler
Beautiful. Reminds me of how I used to run xplanet as live desktop with bump
and cloud maps (updated every few hours), accurate stellar background, etc. I
wonder if there's something similar, more modern, with more possible data
feeds.

------
act9
Previous Discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6924854](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6924854)

------
tibbon
This looks great. I just wish it didn't have to completely refresh when you
turn the earth. Maybe in V2 :)

~~~
cambecc
Hi. I'm the creator of the site. Unfortunately, each time the globe
orientation changes, the distortion caused by the projection needs to be
recalculated. Tried to think of ways to make this faster or save computations,
but haven't found any good solutions yet.

~~~
onion2k
From a usability aspect at least, you could keep the same distortion until the
interaction ends, and then tween the distortion values to the new orientation
over a second or two. Technically it'd be 'wrong' for a short time, but it'd
be nicer to use.

Awesome work regardless though.

------
cs02rm0
Amazing. I've been tracking a delivery (Seiki 4k monitor incidentally) which I
believe is currently on this flight:
[http://www.flightradar24.com/ABX2040](http://www.flightradar24.com/ABX2040)

It always looks as though the course they take is unnecessarily far north. I
have to consciously remind myself that the map projection and the prevailing
winds play a factor. This really does beautifully illustrate why they take the
route they do.

~~~
mxfh
This is not far north because of winds, it's just the shortest line!

Great circle distance (Curves in Mercator, straight lines on globe) vs. Rhumb
lines (Straight in Mercator, constant course angle against meridians)

[http://demonstrations.wolfram.com/ComparingLoxodromesAndGrea...](http://demonstrations.wolfram.com/ComparingLoxodromesAndGreatCircleRoutes/)

[edit] added picture for explanation

[http://i.imgur.com/wJS0ry1.png](http://i.imgur.com/wJS0ry1.png)

Lines of same color have identical course

~~~
cs02rm0
Sort of, journeys in the other direction are pushed even further north (or,
actually north of the straight line) though which I believe is because of the
winds. - i.e. it's a factor, isn't it?

~~~
mxfh
Jet Streams are a factor but their position varies.

The appearance as a northbound curve is the effect of the straight
Orthodrome/Great Circle line projected into Mercator.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transatlantic_flight#Transatlan...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transatlantic_flight#Transatlantic_routes)

[edit] I think it's fair to assume the winds are relatively stable and more
intense further north so eastbound (US > Europe) flights might deviate even
further to the north.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Atlantic_Tracks#Route_Pla...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Atlantic_Tracks#Route_Planning)

[http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/10hPa/ove...](http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/10hPa/overlay=temp/orthographic=-5.76,48.35,605)

------
kfk
Some days ago I posted this:
[http://scalgo.com/live/global](http://scalgo.com/live/global)

It's modelling all the water flow levels in the world using very detailed GPS
data. I mean, you can model a sea raise or a river level raise.

I didn't even get 1 point. OK, design isn't as cool as this wind one, but I
think it deserved a bit more love since they process a crap ton of terrain
data for the water flow modelling...

~~~
ubershmekel
It's hard to give credit for something indiscernible.

------
benjoffe
This is a very similar style to parts of this incredible visualisation of
Earth weather
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COWE6sMzdqI](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COWE6sMzdqI)

------
T-zex
Well done! Interestingly there is a tornado like structure in the Crimean
area.

------
mxfh
other than that this beautiful web-app gets constantly updated with new data
like

Relative Humidity [%], Air Density [kg/m3], and Wind Power Density [kW/m2]

[https://twitter.com/cambecc/status/438674275285757952](https://twitter.com/cambecc/status/438674275285757952)

here is the obligatory link to the old discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6924854](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6924854)

------
danmaz74
This REALLY blew my mind. The the "Earth" menu at the bottom left - you can
see sea currents, temperature map, winds at different heights... terrific.

------
sivetic
GitHub sources:
[https://github.com/cambecc/earth](https://github.com/cambecc/earth)

------
boyaka
Noticed this tool on suspicious0bservers youtube channel a while back. He uses
several tools daily to monitor earth and solar weather:

[http://www.youtube.com/user/Suspicious0bservers](http://www.youtube.com/user/Suspicious0bservers)

------
snake_plissken
This is amazing! What is being used for geocoding IP addresses? It's one of
the more accurate returns I have come across in quite some time.

Also, how live is this data? If the data is live enough, this could be
immensely useful for small-craft off-shore fishing.

All around, superb work!

------
dewey
This is awesome. Is there a better way to zoom out than to click on "Earth"
and choose another projection to reset the zoom level?

Edit: Wasn't working before, Chrome restart fixed it. My bad.

~~~
delinka
Try mouse scroll.

------
eegilbert
This is lovely, but I believe it's a copy of an earlier visualization by
Viégas and Wattenberg: [http://hint.fm/wind](http://hint.fm/wind)

------
mrfusion
Do ocean currents follow these same lines?

~~~
kaivi
Take the Antarctic Circumpolar Current or the Gulf Stream: looks like the wind
defines ocean currents.

------
Link-
Aesthetics aside, how accurate is this?

------
g3orge
wait. is this live? anything similar for clouds?

------
cambecc
what the hell? why was this post deleted?

